# Mesquite



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I want to try to play with a little mesquite but it is a little hard to come by in California. LOL
If anyone would be willing to send me two pieces about 2"x2"x8", I would be happy to make them a lure using one of the pieces. and retuen it to them.

Any takers?
Tom


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SH...check your pm. gb


----------



## captkb (Aug 4, 2007)

*Mesquite Burl*

Surf Hunter,

I wish I still had some of this mesquite burl in the size you mentioned. I have cut all of this up and have it drying out in the shop now. If I run across anymore like this I will keep you in mind.


----------



## captkb (Aug 4, 2007)

O.K. if anyone can give me a hint as to why my picture didn't work, I will try and fix it. Thanks.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Did you get an error message when you tried to upload it? Maybe it was too large. It needs to be 650 pixels or less on the long side and there is a file size limit as well.


----------



## captkb (Aug 4, 2007)

No there was no error message, just the red X in the box. I use photobucket as a host site.................could that be a problem?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

send the picture to me and I will put it in
"[email protected]"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Done deal


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's nice looking...you selling/trading...giving any away??? LOL I love burls!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

captkb said:


> No there was no error message, just the red X in the box. I use photobucket as a host site.................could that be a problem?


Photobucket wil give you am image code option -- it looks like







. You copy that and just paste it in the body of your post and it should show up. Just for future reference.


----------



## captkb (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help Charles.

Bill, at this moment my supply is very limited and I am trying to hang on to what I have for special projects as they arise. I am always keeping my eyes peeled looking for more and when I do I will let ya know.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Better yet....just send me that burl and I'll take a picture of it for you. lol 
I see you had to go and cut it up!! Awesome looking chunk of wood there. What projects have you planned for it? gb


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

captkb said:


> Surf Hunter,
> 
> I wish I still had some of this mesquite burl in the size you mentioned. I have cut all of this up and have it drying out in the shop now. If I run across anymore like this I will keep you in mind.


What process do you use to stabilize the burl?


----------



## captkb (Aug 4, 2007)

So far none of it has been stabalized, but it is my intention to send some off to Arizona to be stabalized. I have made a few predator calls and a few deer grunt calls with what I have turned so far - unstabalized.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/captkb/Hand%20Calls/custom%20calls%202007/calls6-18-07002.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/captkb/Hand%20Calls/custom%20calls%202007/mesquiteburldeergrunt5-6-07004.jpg


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

captkb said:


> So far none of it has been stabalized, but it is my intention to send some off to Arizona to be stabalized. I have made a few predator calls and a few deer grunt calls with what I have turned so far - unstabalized.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/captkb/Hand%20Calls/custom%20calls%202007/calls6-18-07002.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/captkb/Hand%20Calls/custom%20calls%202007/mesquiteburldeergrunt5-6-07004.jpg


Very Nice!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That is some reallllly nice looking burl. i love it. Those calls you made are sweet as well. One day i want to make a coule of duck calls.
Still doing to many lures right now, gotta change things up a bit.


----------



## Turner1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Surf Hunter,
I've got a bunch of Mesquite. Not burled like previously posted. I have 1/2 limbs about 3" to 4" thick and 5" to 6" wide. still with the bark. Heart and Sapwood. You's have to mill it or I could fire up the band saw and cut your request. Let me know.

Bob
Sachse, Tx
214-697-0730


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Turner,
Let me see how this stuff turns, I really like the look of the wood and can't wait to make a coupe of mesquite lures. I should be crankin up the lathe today (the wife swooped it last night so I had to cook dinner LOL) but I get home first today, so its mine!


----------



## Turner1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Surf Hunter,
Wow!! I'm glad my wife has other hobbies.... She hasn't gotten on my lathe yet. She paints Ceramics and Rosmaling, which I couldn't do if my life depended on it.... So I'm safe for now. Hope dinner was good. Might earn you shop points!!


----------

